# Need Schematics For Mars ME0709 motor controller



## NUKE (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi there.I am really a newbie but i am going to buy that moter cause i want to modify my old XT250 bike to an EV.So i want to build a cheap simple controller...I am into electronics amateursly but i havent find anything...

Do you have something?Schematics of a tested controller 300A at 72 volt 


Thanks a lot


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

This is the best you are going to get:
http://ecomodder.com/wiki/index.php/ReVolt

Building a reliable controller is not easy, but the Open Source controller would be your best bet.


----------



## NUKE (Jul 3, 2009)

First of all,really thanks for your help.

Since i am new in the field i would like to ask you a couple of questions:

1) I really liked the whole project.I think that it is a good cotroller.But does it worth the money and the time?

2)Isnt anything more simple?Maybe an analog circuit.You know,potentiometer and some big transistors


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

NUKE said:


> First of all,really thanks for your help.
> 
> Since i am new in the field i would like to ask you a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Your other option is to get an Alltrax 7245. It's all done and about the same cost as the Open Source Controller. I just looked up your Mars motor, and the Open Source Controller would be way more powerful that your motor can handle, so an Alltrax 7245 should do well.

And no, the Open Source Contoller is about the simplest thing out there. A lot of time and design and testing went into it to make it what it is today. There are a number of threads on this forum on developing a controller, and there is more things involved than most people realize.


----------



## NUKE (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks again for your replies.One more question:

As you said this controller is really too big for my motor...So is it possible instead of building it with 10 mosfets to build it with just 5,the same for capacitos and so on...?I hope that you understand what i mean


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

NUKE said:


> Thanks again for your replies.One more question:
> 
> As you said this controller is really too big for my motor...So is it possible instead of building it with 10 mosfets to build it with just 5,the same for capacitos and so on...?I hope that you understand what i mean


I know what you mean, and yes you could IF you designed your own Power PCB section for it and changed up the software. The Kit was designed to be fully populated, and so was the software, so downgrading it would be a lot of work, not to mention potentially dangerous if you don't have any electrical engineering expertise and programming knowledge. And you really wouldn't save any money.

What you could do is get the Kit and have turn down the AMP setting so you could use it with your motor and limit any possible damage to it.


----------

